# Sorted now thanks



## Nibor (22 Jul 2020)

Hi what 8 speed compact chainsets, medium cage derailleurs and cassettes have you got hanging around a friend has bought a road bike as a starter bike and it has 52/39 on the front and 11-28 on the back not ideal for a beginner on Lancashire hills. Best prices please.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jul 2020)

No chainsets, Sora 3300 GS medium cage RD, old but functional, fairly new Alivio 11-34 cassette. Any use?


----------



## Nibor (22 Jul 2020)

DCBassman said:


> No chainsets, Sora 3300 GS medium cage RD, old but functional, fairly new Alivio 11-34 cassette. Any use?


They sound good what is your price posted to,Accrington


----------



## Nibor (22 Jul 2020)

Looks like the derailleur won’t go beyond 27


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jul 2020)

I've used it as-is with a 52-42-30 triple, and that cassette. You wouldn't want to cross-chain it, but it works. Can include a hanger extender if that helps.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jul 2020)

Alternatively, I have an Alivio RD-M410 long cage which handles it easily.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jul 2020)

£15 delivered for the Sora and cassette, inc hanger extender if wanted, or £18 with the Alivio.


----------



## Nibor (22 Jul 2020)

I am prepared to try it what is the price


----------



## Nibor (22 Jul 2020)

Sorry the sora hanger extender and cassette sounds a plan please send payment details so I can send my delivery details


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jul 2020)

Nibor said:


> Sorry the sora hanger extender and cassette sounds a plan please send payment details so I can send my delivery details


Paypal f&f : dcbassman@fourstringer.co.uk will do nicely, but can do bank transfer if you'd prefer.


----------



## Nibor (23 Jul 2020)

Hi mate I I’ll take the Alivio thinking about it better solution I will ping you the cash now


----------



## Vantage (24 Jul 2020)

Is a pair of 2200 triple 8 spd shifter/brake levers any use? 
Bit rough looking but they work.


----------



## Nibor (24 Jul 2020)

Thanks but it is a double at the moment hoped to source a cheap compact chain set cheers


----------



## broady (25 Jul 2020)

what are you still after?


----------



## Nibor (25 Jul 2020)

A compact double (50-34) chainset


----------



## broady (25 Jul 2020)

I've got a brand new chainset (50/34 with 175 cranks)
Also got a new 11 - 34 cassette and chain


----------



## Nibor (25 Jul 2020)

How much for the chainset and what bb is it for


----------



## broady (25 Jul 2020)

Its octolink, and I have a BB to go with it, but apear to have misplaced the non drive side cup?!? 
I don't really have a clue on price, £30?


----------

